# great reading



## Hot Ice (Aug 6, 2004)

"The Pilgrimage" By Paulo Coelho

I love his books Esp. "The Alchemist" Their amazing!!!


----------



## Vixen (Aug 6, 2004)

What is it about?


----------



## Hot Ice (Aug 8, 2004)

*Its about...*

Its about his (the author's) pilgrimage on the road to Santiago to find his sword There's more to it then just finding his sword its kind of a quest of self discoverey. I just finished it and I liked it but I loved the Alchemist so much better that is his best book!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

